#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE-Advanced 2016 First Round Seat Allotment

## amos.0119

Joint Seat Allocation Authority (JoSAA) 2016 has released the First Round Seat Allotment for JEE-Advanced 2016.
Candidates allotted a seat must pay the seat acceptance fee (through e-Challan/SBI Net Banking) and get the documents verified at any reporting center (josaa.nic.in) for provisional seat acceptance. Participation in subsequent rounds: A candidate is required to fill option for ‘freeze’, ‘slide’ or ‘float’ the choice of academic program.

*Click Here for First Round Seat Allotment*

*Important Notes:* 
*1. Registration:* Candidates who do NOT register within the specified time window WILL NOT be able to seek admission for this academic year.

*2. Filling-in of choices:* Candidates who do NOT fill-in choices within the specified time window WILL NOT be able to seek admission for this academic year

*3. Dual Reporting:* Two times reporting required in case of seat allotment changes from NIT+s system to IITs/ISM and vice versa.

No modification of locked choices – once locked, choices CANNOT be modified.

*Certificate Formats* 
*• Form of Certificate to be Produced by SC or ST Candidates*
*• Form of Certificate to be Produced by OBC-NCL Candidates*
*• Form of Certificate for Persons With Disabilities*
*• Format of Certificate to be Produced by Dyslexic Candidates*
*• Education Scholarship-Entitlement Card for DS Candidates*
*• Medical Certificate*
 
*Declaration Formats*
*• Class XII Performance Check [For IITs and ISM]*
*• Class XII Performance Check [For NITs, IIITs, IIEST and Other-GFTIs]*
*• Undertaking by Candidate*
*• Change of Option for Further Rounds*

*Documents to be Submitted at RC*
*• Check list for IITs and ISM*
*•* *Check list for NITs, IIITs, IIEST and Other-GFTIs*





  Similar Threads: JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Sixth round seat allotment JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Fifth round seat allotment JEE Mains 2016 JoSAA Third round seat allotment result announced jee-advanced 2015 summary of first round of seat allotment JEE-Advanced 2015 Summary of First Round of seat allotment.

----------

